# مساعد الحسابات الهندسيه الشامل



## حامد الحمداوي (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*
*سادتي الكرام*
*ساضع لكم موقعا للحسابات الهندسيه والقوانين المتعلقه بها*
*ويتضمن المواضيع التاليه*
*تحويل الوحدات الهندسيه*
*حسابات الوحدات الهندسيه*
*الحسابات الخاصه بهندسة النفط*
*الحسابات الخاصه بالهندسه الميكانيكيه*
*الحسابات الخاصه بالهندسه المدنيه*
*الحسابات الخاصه بالهندسه الكيمياويه*
*تفاصيل وتطبيقات وامثله بصيغ متكامله ويكون الحساب*
*بمجرد ادخال الارقام والمتغبرات للحصول على النتائج*
*ومن الرابط ادناه*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t105443.html*​ 


*ولكم من ارق المنى ودعواتي بالتوفيق الدائم*
*وطمعي بدعائكم لي*
*وشكرا لكم*​


----------



## notime4life (13 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك والله يجعلها بميزان حسناتك


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (15 نوفمبر 2008)

notime4life قال:


> بارك الله فيك والله يجعلها بميزان حسناتك


 شكرا لك
وجزاك الله خبرا


----------

